# St Peter's Mortuary - February 2016



## Brewtal (Mar 2, 2016)

We swung by here last year only to find it completely sealed up. I know it has been done to death but I really wanted to see it for myself. After finding the Wedding Dress cottage all boarded up we made a spur of the moment decision to drive to St. Peter's Hospital. I was so happy to see inside at long last!





































































Completely trashed and very wet but still a fun little visit. I really wish I could have seen this place years ago before it ended up in such a state but I am glad I got to see it!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 2, 2016)

Woah...it's getting worse and worse. I agree though - I wish I could have seen it before it got wrecked up too. Would have been amazing when it was mint. Well shot, nice set


----------



## Rubex (Mar 2, 2016)

I'd still like to have a look in here too! Nice one Brewtal


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 2, 2016)

Cheers guys! There is a lot of damage to the roof and its is completely drenched inside. Only a matter of time before it becomes a write off. Still well worth the trip!


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 2, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Cheers guys! There is a lot of damage to the roof and its is completely drenched inside. Only a matter of time before it becomes a write off. Still well worth the trip!



Was the electricity still on and buzzing away? Squatters had just left when we did it and had left their banana and vegetable peelings around...pooped in the shower too...charming


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't think the power was on. I know the buzzing sound you mean - I could hear it last time I tried I get in when it was sealed up. Didn't notice it this time. Plenty of bags of rubbish, clothing, even a microwave! The water is still connected, taps were running and the shower was leaking where it had been smashed. Place smelled so bad!!


----------



## degenerate (Mar 3, 2016)

It may be trashed but it still looks nice, aside from the graffiti. Nice photos Brewtal.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 3, 2016)

Good set even though it's in a sorry state.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Mar 3, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Was the electricity still on and buzzing away? Squatters had just left when we did it and had left their banana and vegetable peelings around...pooped in the shower too...charming



Didn't we 'act responsibly' for once and turn the electricity off when we visited....good job because rumour has it electricity and water don't go well together


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 3, 2016)

Prickly_buzz said:


> Didn't we 'act responsibly' for once and turn the electricity off when we visited....good job because rumour has it electricity and water don't go well together



Yeah we did. Got freaked out over the chapel though because we thought someone might be in there... Was an odd and eerie place. Was my first morgue though, good times


----------

